# Ubereats quests



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

I'm a bit new to this gig, but I continue to receive in app notifications for "quest" pay. Earn $5 a trip extra up to $50 for the week by completing 10 trips. I've received these probably 4 times and as far as I can tell I am within the earning rules for the quest bonus. I have not received one bonus. I've contacted support many times and one agent confirmed to me that I should be paid as I have met all the criteria. I'm still in limbo. Is this common? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Badabbacus said:


> Is this common


Very much so! 


Badabbacus said:


> Is there anything I can do?


Very much not so! 😞


Badabbacus said:


> I'm a bit new to this gig


Welcome to UP.net!


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Very much so!
> 
> Very much not so! 😞
> 
> Welcome to UP.net!


Thanks! It's nice to be here. I'm a little disheartened by this. It comes off as scammy. I felt like there was hope when I got one agent to acknowledge that I was owed the "promotion." If this type of thing is common and happening a lot, could this be grounds for legal action?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr Uber’s Guber


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Badabbacus said:


> could this be grounds for legal action?


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

screen shot the terms so we can see


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 594225


🤣
Sure I feel this, but I was thinking restitution for every single driver/courier that's been lied to. Like class action moves.


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

BallinBruha said:


> screen shot the terms so we can see


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Badabbacus said:


> View attachment 594241


That’s bizarre.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

What sort of trips did you do, and were you inside the "honeycomb" blue boundary for the promotion while doing said trips?


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

BallinBruha said:


> That’s bizarre.


What's bizarre about it?


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What sort of trips did you do, and were you inside the "honeycomb" blue boundary for the promotion while doing said trips?


I just do ubereats deliveries. I keep my app update but don't recall seeing any blue boundary lines on the in app map. I will say all of my deliveries are in my city and should be counted as per the directions


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Badabbacus said:


> I'm a bit new to this gig, but I continue to receive in app notifications for "quest" pay. Earn $5 a trip extra up to $50 for the week by completing 10 trips. I've received these probably 4 times and as far as I can tell I am within the earning rules for the quest bonus. I have not received one bonus. I've contacted support many times and one agent confirmed to me that I should be paid as I have met all the criteria. I'm still in limbo. Is this common? Is there anything I can do?
> View attachment 594218


I've been stiffed on the same Quests. Tried everything. Only received 2/3 of what is owed to me. **** Uber!!!


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Badabbacus said:


> View attachment 594241
> 
> Maybe its just an honest mistake 😅😆😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> The app sucks so much its ridiculous. When I have a quest and I'm actually trying to complete it (not often), I open the quest to see the actual number of trips I have towards it since the counter is at least one trip behind.
> ...


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I've been stiffed on the same Quests. Tried everything. Only received 2/3 of what is owed to me. **** Uber!!!


So stiffing the contractor seems typical. How'd you even manage to get paid at all?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Badabbacus said:


> So stiffing the contractor seems typical. How'd you even manage to get paid at all?


A ton of emails, in app messages, and phone calls. In total, about 5 hours of my time.
F Uber!!!


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> A ton of emails, in app messages, and phone calls. In total, about 5 hours of my time.
> F Uber!!!


Yeah it almost seems counter intuitive at this point


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Badabbacus said:


> Yeah it almost seems counter intuitive at this point


It pretty much is. Uber has directed me to recoup the outstanding balance via more scams. Fine with me!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sign up for Uber X, drive a few passengers around, and then call Uber to ask for Uber X quests.

Myself and a fellow driver here went through this, he's now actually driving passengers. But they're desperate for anyone out there, if you can get Eats + X you're looking at some great quests. This weekend, I chose one of the lower ones - $80 for 20 trips.

And, after you add X to your account and get those quests, you can turn off X and only do Eats - but it's a good idea to drive a few folks around in the meantime to keep that level.

Good luck.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Badabbacus said:


> I was thinking restitution for every single driver/courier that's been lied to. Like class action moves.


Oh, a class action suit. Years from now when that class action suit is finalized, you’ll actually end up winning just $10 instead of $20.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Badabbacus (May 5, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Sign up for Uber X, drive a few passengers around, and then call Uber to ask for Uber X quests.
> 
> Myself and a fellow driver here went through this, he's now actually driving passengers. But they're desperate for anyone out there, if you can get Eats + X you're looking at some great quests. This weekend, I chose one of the lower ones - $80 for 20 trips.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, though I've never had any luck with any quest, so I'm not sure if adding X would fix it


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Badabbacus said:


> Thanks for the advice, though I've never had any luck with any quest, so I'm not sure if adding X would fix it


The X Quests pay the highest and also include Eats trips.


----------

